# Wieviel Reserve sollte ein Netzteil haben?



## derLordselbst (26. Mai 2009)

Dank Leistungstest ist es durchaus machbar, ungefähr auszurechnen, wieviel der eigene Rechner verbrauchen wir.

Wieviel Prozent Reserve empfiehlt Ihr für den Dauerbetrieb, wenn klar ist, dass es keine größeren Erweiterungen mehr geben wird (weil das System sowieso schon alles hat^^)?


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Am besten ist es einen Betrieb auf ca. 50% Last sicherzustellen. Dann arbeitet ein modernes Netzteil mit der höchsten Effizienz, bleibt relativ kühl, der Lüfter dreht (bei temperaturgesteuerten) Modellen sehr leise bis unhörbar und das Netzteil hat eine lange Lebensdauer. Das ist die optimale Umgebung für ein gutes Netzteil. Besonders im Dauerbetrieb wenn die Last auch ausschließlich konstant ist empfiehlt sich ein solches Vorgehen.


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Juni 2009)

Upps, das würde für meine Wunschkonfiguration (Core i7 übertaktet, 2 x GTX285 übertaktet, Wasserkühlung) mindestens 1400 Watt bedeuten. Allerdings sind da die Anforderungen geringer, da es keinen Dauerbetrieb geben wird (das erlauben weder Arbeitgeber noch Freundin^^). Daher habe ich eher eine Empfehlung für Spielerechner erhofft, die ein paar Stunden am Anschlag laufen, ansonsten aber eher wenig ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Mit "Dauerbetrieb" meine ich 24/7 Betrieb. Da es in deinem Fall nicht so ist, msollte man erstmal ein Nutzerprofil erstellen. Du sagtest "ein paar Stunden auf Anschlag", sonst wenig Last.
Versuche doch mal eine durchschnittliche Nutzung zu definieren.
Z.B.
wochentags 5 Stunden Betrieb täglich - 2 Stunden Games, also hohe Last, 3 stunden Windows Betrieb, Internet, wenig Last
Wochenende 8 Stunden Betrieb, 5 Stunden Games, 3 Stunden wenig Last

Und am Besten nochmal deine wunschkonfiguration nennen.

Dann können wir die Sache schon effektiver berechnen.

Denn da Du keinen Dauerbetrieb bei gleicher Last hast, müssen wir ein Netzteil finden das in allen Situationen insgesamt am effektivsten arbeitet.


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Juni 2009)

So wäre das bei mir:
wochentags 3 Stunden Betrieb täglich - 2 Stunden Games, also hohe Last, 3 Stunde Windows Betrieb, Internet, wenig Last
Wochenende 6 Stunden Betrieb, 5 Stunden Games, 1 Stunde wenig Last

Wunschkonfiguration:
Core i7 920 auf 3,8 GHz
Asus P6T Deluxe 
12 GB RAM
1 x Intel X25-M 80 GB SSD
2 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 1GB
2 x GTX 285 1 GB (moderat übertaktet)
2 x Enermax Cluster Gehäuselüfter 120mm auf 800 Umdrehungen
4 x Noiseblocker Multiframe S2 Gehäuselüfter 120mm auf 800 Umdrehungen
1 x Blueray-ROM / DVD-Brenner Kombi
1 x Aquacomputer XT Ultra Pumpe
1 x Creative Titanium Soundkarte
kein Floppy-Laufwerk (man denkt ja ans Energiesparen^^)

Die Wunschkonfiguration ändert sich noch im Detail aber vom Energieverbrauch bleibt es wohl ungefähr so.

Für's Arbeiten und Surfen habe ich noch andere Rechner. 


Und schon mal danke für das Angebot, des Ausrechnens


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Na das ging ja schnell. Ich benötige allerdings noch etwas länger dafür. Aber heute Abend bekommen Sie noch eine Antwort.

P.S.: Ich liebe Lord Helmchen!


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich liebe Lord Helmchen!



 Und wo is der Möter? 

Gut zu wissen, dass ich das perfekte NT erwischt habe.
Wird auf 50% ausgelastet!


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

So, ganz genaue Werte kann ich nicht nennen, dazu müsste man das fertige System in verschiedenen Zuständen messen.

Durch die ordentlich übertaktete CPU und die beiden GTX 285 kommt auch unter Idle einiges zusammen. Alle anderen Komponenten werden zwischen Idle und Last nicht mehr so große Unterschiede im Stromverbrauch bewirken.

Das mit dem 1.000W Netzteil passt doch. Denn auch unter Idle liegst Du im Bereich der 200W.
Und ab 20% Auslastung ist die Effizienz höher als 80% (bei 80 Plus zertifizierten Netzteilen) oder noch höher, je nach Zertifizierungsstufe (Bronze, Silber und Gold).
Unter Last packen wir auch die 500W Grenze, dann sind wir im Bereich des optimalen Wirkungsgrades für Netzteile.
Das Ganze hat weiterhin den Effekt das das Netzteil niemals überstrapaziert wird, der Lüfter leise vor sich hin surrt und sich die Temperaturentwicklung in Grenzen hält. Das belohnt das Netzteil mit vielen Jahren stabiler Arbeit.

Die Aufzählung der Nutzungsart ist wichtig um ein Profil zu erstellen.
Wie viel Zeit verbringe ich im idle Modus, wie viel unter Last? Hat man dann etwa ein Ergebnis wie 60& Last/40% Idle sollte man ein ausgewogenes Netzteil suchen das unter beiden Zuständen effizient arbeiten kann. Hat man 80% Last und 20% Idle kann man den Idle Zustand vernachlässigen und sich ein Netzteil zurecht legen was bei Last 50% ausgelastet ist, ganz egal ob es im Idle Mode nur 10% ausgelastet ist und nicht sehr effizient arbeiten kann. Umgekehrt das gleiche. Unter Idle sucht man sich dann ein Netzteil was in etwa unter optimalen Bedingungen arbeiten kann, welches dann unter Last zu 80% oder mehr ausgelastet ist, denn dieser Zustand tritt nur selten auf.


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Und wo is der Möter?
> 
> Gut zu wissen, dass ich das perfekte NT erwischt habe.
> Wird auf 50% ausgelastet!



Die Frage ist ja wann - unter Last oder Idle? Und wie ist das Nutzungsverhalten?


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja wann - unter Last oder Idle? Und wie ist das Nutzungsverhalten?



Also so zirka 70-80% Gamen und 20-30% Surfen/Arbeiten (3-D Programme)...

hab in mein Gamer-PC eine 625W Enermax mit 82+ Zertifikat.

Hab nen Q6600 auf 3,2GHz mit der übertakteten 4870er 512MB, 5 HDDs, 7 Lüfter und 2 DVD Laufwerke


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Da hätte auch ein 500W-550W Modell gereicht, mehr als 250W-280W unter Last kommen da nicht zustande. Dann wäre die Effizienz im Idle Mode noch besser. Ein Neukauf würde sich aber nicht rentieren.
etwas zu den Zertifikaten - Es git nur ein 80 Plus Zertifikat.
Hier die Ausführungen und die jeweiligen Werte dazu:

prozentuale Last 20% 50% 100%   80 PLUS 80% 80% 80%   80 PLUS Bronze 82% 85% 82%   80 PLUS Silver 85% 88% 85%   80 PLUS Gold 87% 90% 87%
Es gibt weder ein 82+, 85+ 88+ noch irgendwelche 90+ Zertifikate. Das sind freie Begriffe, die aber nichts mit irgendeiner Zertifizierung von offizieller Stelle in Verbindung stehen.


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Da hätte auch ein 500W-550W Modell gereicht, mehr als 250W-280W unter Last kommen da nicht zustande. Dann wäre die Effizienz im Idle Mode noch besser. Ein Neukauf würde sich aber nicht rentieren.
> etwas zu den Zertifikaten - Es git nur ein 80 Plus Zertifikat.
> Hier die Ausführungen und die jeweiligen Werte dazu:
> 
> ...



Sorry, war zu faul 80Plus auszuschreiben... wegen 500-550W Netzteil: Wollte mir eigentlich ein 525W NT kaufen, aber es war ausverkauft, obwohl ich es reserviert habe und dann habe ich das 625W NT um den Preis des 525 bekommen 

Aber diesen Sommer werde ich e wieder aufrüsten, also müsste das dann gut passen...

OT:
Ich finde diese Beratung von euch wirklich Spitzenklasse 

Da erfährt man alles, was das Herz begehrt!
Von mir ein Lob an PCGH und an Cougar, speziell natürlich an Sie


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Danke. Wir können gerne zum Du wechseln - wir haben uns ja bereits über wichtige Themen wie Möter, Yoghurt, den Saft etc. ausgetauscht


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Juni 2009)

Dankeschön für Deine/Ihre Antwort.^^

Ich hatte vorher schon den Plan, beim Netzteil Reserven einzuplanen, da ich einfach schon zu oft Ärger mit Rechner dank Schrott-Netzteilen hatte (zum Glück meist nicht meine eigenen^^).

Also wird es irgendwas um tausend Watt werden.^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Juni 2009)

Schon die Szene erwähnt, wo die Wüste durchkämmt wird, passt ja auch i-wie zum Saft und den Merchandising-Artikeln *g*

Bei der Auslastung:
Bei meinem PC will ich eher auf eine möglichst niedrige Watt-Zahl achten, vor allem wegen dem Idle-Betrieb.
Wie verhält sich denn das Netzteil, wenn man es einige Wochen nur auf ca. 70% Auslastung fährt und dann wieder andere Wochen, wo man den PC zum arbeiten (also in meinem Fall Idle) verwendet ohne zu spielen.

Lohnt sich da eine Watt-Zahl um bei Vollast um die 50% Auslastung (ich nehme an, die sekundäre Wattzahl, nicht die primäre?) oder eher eine niedriger dimensionierte?

Noch was anderes: Wie verhält sich denn die Effizienz von den Cougar-NTs bei unter 20% Auslastung? Geht die Effizienz steil in den Keller oder bleibt diese recht stabil?


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn sich das so wie in deinem Fall abspielt würde ich bei recht gleichmäßiger auslastung (50% zocken/50% arbeiten, also relativ Idle) darauf achten das bei der Minimalauslastung sekundär, also das was deine Hardware auch wirklich an Strom braucht, 20% Auslastung erreicht werden. Das ist mit Blick auf die Effizienz am besten, da ab 20% bekanntermaßen gute Netzteile 80% und mehr an Wirkungsgrad bieten. Unter Vollast sollte das System dann ja auch nicht das Netzteil 90% oder mehr auslasten.
Das aus Sicht der Effizienz.

Aus Sicht der optimalen Nutzung (ohne Blick uaf Effizienz) ist es besser ein Netzteil zu wählen das bei Vollast nicht 50-55% Auslastung übersteigt.
Dann hast Du länger Freude an deinem Netzteil, es wird niemals so warm das der Lüfter aufdrehen muss und unter Vollast hast Du die beste Effizienz.

Wenn es allerdings bei Dir so ist wie geschildert, also max. 70% unter Vollast ausgelastet wird, dadurch auch sicherlich noch mehr als 20% im Idle Modus, dann ist das sicherlich nahezu perfekt und nicht sonderlich schädlich für das Netzteil, Keine 1 aber eine gute 2+, ein Neukauf wäre schlicht Geldverschwendung. Wenn es denn so bei Dir sein sollte.

Schöne letzte Frage da ich heute erst neues Review Material reinbekommen habe, sozusagen die Weltpremiere hier im Forum.

In der nächste Woche erscheinenden Zeitschrift HardwareLuxx (Sorry PCGH, in diesem Zusammenhang muss ich das einmal erwähnen) gab es einen großen Vergleichstest von insgesamt 6 Netzteilen zwischen 600W und 800W. Allesamt sehr bekannte Marken die ein jeder von euch kennt. Da die Zeitschrift noch nicht erhältlich ist werde ich keine Endergebnisse vorgreifen. Aber eins hat der Test gezeigt - unser BRONZE zertifiziertes Netzteil ist deutlich effizienter als ein anderes Netzteil welches ebenfalls Bronze zertifiziert ist und ein Mitbewerber hatte ein Silber zertifiziertes Netzteil im Test. Dies haben wir auch in einigen Messungen geschlagen, waren also effizienter als die Silber Version. In einigen anderen lagen wir nur ganz knapp dahinter. Besonders im IDLE Mode, also niedrige Last, braucht unser CM 700 ganze 8 Watt weniger als das Silber zertifizierte Netzteil.
Auf der Partnerseite der PCGH, Planet3DNow, wurde die 400er und die 550er Version genaustens getestet, teils sogar im wissenschaftlichen Bereich. Einen solchen ausführlichen Test gab es selten in Deutschland, wir hatten uns bereit erklärt unsere Netzteile dafür herzugeben. auch da wurde beiden Modellen eine beachtliche Effizienz bestätigt, auch in unteren Bereichen.
Auf der anderen Partnerseite, der PC-Experience ist seit Montag ein detailliertes Review zum CM 700 zu lesen. Die Seite ist bekannt für technisch anspruchsvolle Tests. Auch hier gab es Lob vom Chefredaktuer für die beachtliche Effizienz bis zu 88% und auch die beachtliche Effizienz bei 5%-20% Auslastung.
Von den ersten Ergebnissen verschiedener Reviews lässt sich darauf schließen das wir eindeuting zur Spitzengruppe gehören was effiziente Netzteile angeht. Teils Silber-Modelle übetreffend und auch sehr gut in Bereichen wie 10% Last.
Bei uns ist mehr drin als draufsteht 

Und - das sind alles unabhängige Reviews und nicht nur die leeren Versprechen eines Product Managers.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal dein wissen was NT´s betridfft!
meine jetzige hardware:
Phenom 9850BE@2,9GHz bei 1,3Vcore
Gigabyte GA-MA 790X UD4
Radeon 4850

ca 6std. betrieb 2-3std Games der rest INTERNET!
besitze zur zeit ein BEQUIET DARKPOWER PRO 430W netzteil!
ich denke das es am anschlag läuft wenn ich benche oder zocke!

meine zukünftige wunschhardware:
Phenom 2 955BE
8GB ddr31333MHz
ASUS CROSSHAIR III
nexte X2 grafikkartengeneration von ati 
eventuell auch 2 stück,aber primär eine!

welche leistungsklasse empfielst du mir?
Meine einschätzung liegt so bei nem 750Watt netzteil!
sorry für das du aber ich denke das man im forum schon du sagen kann!
wenn ich dich persönlich treffe sag ich auch sie ausser du bist jünger als ich!lach!

OT:  mein lieblingssatz in spaceballs: "durchkämmt die wüste"

gruss,ben


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> OT:  mein lieblingssatz in spaceballs: "durchkämmt die wüste"



Ich find den Satz auch genial, mir gefällt aber der Flammenwerfer bei den Merchandising-Artikeln besser *g*
Aber der ganze Film ist einfach klasse.



Compucase schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn es allerdings bei Dir so ist wie geschildert, also max. 70% unter Vollast ausgelastet wird, dadurch auch sicherlich noch mehr als 20% im Idle Modus, dann ist das sicherlich nahezu perfekt und nicht sonderlich schädlich für das Netzteil, Keine 1 aber eine gute 2+, ein Neukauf wäre schlicht Geldverschwendung. Wenn es denn so bei Dir sein sollte.



Dann bin ich beruhigt. Bei Netzteilen hab ich eigentlich früher nie aufs innere geachtet, bis ich mal eins geschossen hab (ohne Kollateralschaden) und das Innenleben betrachtet hat. Was für ein Schock... Mittlerweile achte ich aufs Stromsparen und daher bin ich irgendwie auf die 20% Auslastung im Idle "geeicht".
Mein jetziges Corsair VX550W wollte ich nichts desto trotz loswerden.



Compucase schrieb:


> [...]
> Auf der anderen Partnerseite, der PC-Experience ist seit Montag ein detailliertes Review zum CM 700 zu lesen. Die Seite ist bekannt für technisch anspruchsvolle Tests. Auch hier gab es Lob vom Chefredaktuer für [...] die beachtliche Effizienz bei 5%-20% Auslastung.
> Von den ersten Ergebnissen verschiedener Reviews lässt sich darauf schließen das wir eindeuting zur Spitzengruppe gehören was effiziente Netzteile angeht. Teils Silber-Modelle übetreffend und auch sehr gut in Bereichen wie 10% Last.
> Bei uns ist mehr drin als draufsteht
> [...]



Wow, das beeindruckt mich wirklich, wobei ich mir die Tests durchlesen muss, im Hinblick der Konkurrenz und den Wirkungsgrad, der am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

djCvtKinG78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich brauch mal dein wissen was NT´s betridfft!
> meine jetzige hardware:
> ...



Hallo!
Dein jetziges Netzteil ist sehr wahrscheinlich nicht 100% ausgelastet. Wenn 430W möglich sind wie es drauf steht, dann nicht. Möchte ja nichts zu anderen Produkten sagen.

Für die zukünftige Hardware reicht ein 750W Netzteil. Das Verhältnis Last/Idle ist ja nahezu bei 50/50.
Unter Vollast wirst Du in der genannten Konfiguration nicht über 400W kommen. Evtl. Ausnahmen bilden da syntetische Benchmarks die aber nichts mit dem Praxisbetrieb zu tun haben. Wenn ATI weiterhin seine Stromsparmodi unter Idle nicht verbessert, wirst Du auch im Idle ordentlich Verbrauch haben, so dass Du die 20% Marke erreichen wirst.
Es lohnt sich auch Netzteile von 700W und 800W anzuschauen, je nachdem wie diese sich unter den gegebenen auslastungen verhalten (Effizienz, Lautstärke, Wärme).
Bei einem 700W Netzteil wäre es unter Last zu ca. 55% ausgelastet was optimal wäre. Die 20% Hürde beträgt hier 140W die dein genanntes System wahrscheinlich erreichen kann. Ansonsten immer schauen wie sich die Effizienz der Netzteile unter 20% verhält da dies nicht von 80 Plus getestet wird. Dort gibt es teils noch große Unterschiede.
Das alles natürlich für ein System mit einer X2.
Bei einer zweiten wirst Du selbst ein 700W Netzteil nicht voll ausreizen können, es aber viel stärker beanspruchen (lauter, wärmer, ineffizienter).
Wenn Du eh vor hast eine zweite X2 nach zwei oder drei Monaten nachzurüsten, denn besser direkt ein grosses passendes Netzteil auswählen.

Hmm, Spaceballs....Saft......
Eine Special Edition der COUGAR Netzteile - die SAFT-Edition. Passt doch.....
hmm, ich muss mich mal für eine kreative Denkpause zurückziehen....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

Möge der Saft mir dir sein. Vllt mit Yoghurts Ring als Logo?


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

Ich befürchte das die Rechte an der Vermarktung ein klitzekleines bisschen teurer sein werden als 100 euro.
Wer von euch ist denn bereit für ein SAFT-Netzteil mit der Leistung von 400W 400 Euro zu zahlen? Wir drucken dann auch gerne Yoghurt auf dem Netzteil ab


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

Vllt kann man das Problem mit den Lizenzrechten umgehen, indem man Yoghurt (also Erdbeere oder Pfirsich oder Natur) abdruckt und dazu noch Saft? Natürlich ohne direkten Schriftzug.


Ich hab mir aber Spaceballs schon lang nicht mehr angeschaut, muss ich heut unbedingt wieder sehen  (wenn ich die DVD wieder finde)


----------

